# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB6] Advanced Calculator

## cody4camp

If you want to be amazed, then take a look at this calculator. It works like a powerful compiler that can evaluate complicated expressions and can amazingly handle syntax errors.
The calculator has many amazing features: 1- It handles almost all kinds of possible errors (like a very powerful compiler), and when an error occurs, it tells what and where the error is, so that you can fix it easily. Try this expression and see how errors get handled: "()+*5.334.2+)453+&76/6(7+" . 2- It recolors the expression so that it seems more clear. ( Numbers in light blue, operations in purple, invalid inputs in red, positive and negative signs in dark green, and parenthesis in random colors) 3- It saves previous inputs so if you want to review them, use the Up and Down arrows. 4- There is an input keyboard that can be shown or hidden. 5- It's very easy to use. I hope that you'll find this program useful in solving math problems.






this calculator can solve ANY expression

please rate on a scale of 1-10

----------


## MartinLiss

Welcome to VB Forums. I'm afraid however that I removed your attachment since it only contained an exe. If you'd like to attach the code I'm sure that people would appreciate being able to solve all their problems :Smilie:

----------


## 3no7ch

Sounds amazing! Just that now you'll need to attach the source code, if you still have it.

----------

